# Best place to buy Hardwood flooring



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Any one know the best place to buy hardwood flooring in the Central Michigan area?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If you're close enough, there's a Lumber Liquidators in Comstock Park and one in Traverse City. I don't know how close you are to either of those but they will ship anywhere. There are several in SE Michigan though. 

I love Lumber Liquidators!
I've installed thousands of feet of hardwood from them and it's always been good stuff and reasonably priced. Check their web site and see what they've got. 

John


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Only bad thing about lumber liquidators is that you cannot return any unused stock, even if its in unopened packaging. So get your measurements exact and dont make any mistakes, otherwise you end up with more than you need.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's true, but if you measure carefully it shouldn't be a big problem. I always figure about 5% over actual measurement for waste. Besides, it never hurts to have a little extra on hand for repairs. If you install a nice new prefinished hardwood floor and a few years later something happens and it gets damaged, it's not the end of the world. If you have a little material left over to repair it.

John


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jpollman said:


> If you're close enough, there's a Lumber Liquidators in Comstock Park and one in Traverse City. I don't know how close you are to either of those but they will ship anywhere. There are several in SE Michigan though......


Auburn Hills too!


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

www.hardwoodflooringtalk.com


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Amish


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.plankflooring.com/purchase-information/outlet-store-sales


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with prefinished hardwood flooring vs site finished. Advantages of one over another. also whats a ball park figure for installation cost of each?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Prefinished all the way!

Nail it down, install the trim, and you're done. You get a much better finish from the factory than you're going to get on site IMO. Plus no smell and waiting for it to dry. I get $4/s.f. for installation which is about what Home Depot charges, but for them $4 is basic installation. They're going to charge you extra for furniture moving, carpet removal, trim, etc. My $4 includes all of that.

I haven't installed an unfinished floor in years and probably won't do it anymore so I don't know what the going rate is for that.

John

*EDIT:
*That's for LABOR. You can buy prefinished hardwood @ $2-$3/ft or you can go up to $8-$10 if you want. I've installed a lot of nice hardwood that material cost was in the $4-$5 range and had no complaints.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Buy pre-finished!!!


----------



## eye fishing (Jan 9, 2012)

Beware the lumber liquidator junk imported from china!!! Imho, I haven't installed a floor from them that I would ever install in my own house. I prefer site finished floors, beveled edges on prefinished floor tend not only to wear out prematurely but also collect grit and grime. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've installed at least eight jobs with material from Lumber Liquidators. Always been good stuff and never had a problem. Customers have always been extremely happy and I've never had a call back.


----------



## eye fishing (Jan 9, 2012)

My customers were happy also, but they don't see the floors the same as I do, maybe my customers just bought some of the cheaper products that they carry. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah, I'm sure you can buy crap just about anywhere. Most of the product I've gotten through LL has been in the $4-$5 range and been pretty decent stuff. I'm sure if you buy their $1.99/ft stuff, it would be a different story.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Just installed maple from chelsea plank flooring in the 3-4-5 pattern in my house and it was by far better than the bruce or bella i used before. I dont think i had .5% bad boards. I purchased 4% more than my actual sqft and have at least 3% left and i did two rooms and the hall between them. The other hardwood brands i used in my other house had alot of boards that were junk right out if the box. I would recommend plank flooring and i will use them again when we do the bedroom.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

storman said:


> Just installed maple from chelsea plank flooring in the 3-4-5 pattern in my house and it was by far better than the bruce or bella i used before. I dont think i had .5% bad boards. I purchased 4% more than my actual sqft and have at least 3% left and i did two rooms and the hall between them. The other hardwood brands i used in my other house had alot of boards that were junk right out if the box. I would recommend plank flooring and i will use them again when we do the bedroom.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Chelsea Plank Flooring is a great company. Made in Michigan and all their wood comes from 300 miles or less away. Wisconsin, Ontario, Indiana, etc. I have only laid one floor of thiers 3 weeks ago and I was seriously impressed by the the low rejection I had. 2500sf hickory random pattern and I think I had less than 20sf that I chose not to use, milling was perfect except on only two pieces. Ended up with 3 extra boxes of 3", called them up and they happily refunded part of the money and traded for some more widths(4's and 5's) for future projects and potential repair. NONE of this is going to happen with LL.


----------

